# Why do you give probios to newborns?



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I was reading in Goat Keeping 101. Never heard of this before so why do you give them the probios the day they are born? What benefits do they get from it? Thanks! 



> The day the Kids are born&#8230;
> 
> The day they are born give them their Bo-Se Shot.
> Give 1- 400 unit Vit E Capsule when they are dried off, snip the end
> ...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I get 2 or 3 tubes of probios before kidding season, each group of kids get probios orally until the tube is gone...so say the group of does who kid in March, their kids will get probios until that tube is gone, or the kids leave to their new homes.

Kids are born single stomached. We now know that there are no rumen building bugs in any of the probiotic compounds sold to us, it's about gut/intestinal health. I think by giving probiotics to young kids you innoculate the gut early with bacterias that they need to grow their intestinal flora. With nearly all immunity in mammals coming from the lining of the intestine, I think building it early before they are really outside getting into everything and introducing their own bacteria in the form of mud and ecoli etc....

There probably isn't one bit of fact in what I do, it comes from living on a horse farm with my mother, who used to take the first stool of the mare after foaling and giving that to the foal.....it's full of all the bacteria the foal is going to need to get immune to, I just thought it was the grossest idea. But like here my mom was very well known for her healthy horses, so I use probiotics instead 

I also think Kefier, once the kids are on milk, is wonderful also. Vicki


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Thankyou for the explanation Vicki!


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Another question, can you give yogurt instead of probios?


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Ditto on the gross, Vicki! :ick


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yes you can give yogurt but it isn't as quick acting and would require much more than probios. I find the pd probios is great just mix with some warm water. pure acidolphus capsuls also work.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

During kidding season, I keep something called NursemateASAP on hand. I give it to newborns who are chilled or otherwise resistant to taking their first bottle. It contains pribiotics and stimulates their urge to take their bottle. For other goatlings, I have powdered Probios that I add to their bottle. I don't necessarily give probios to all kids, but definately give it to any kid receiving antibiotics, anyone even a little bit off feed, and when receiving cocci treatment. Kathie


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The acidopholus in yogurt is just one of the many colonies of bacteria in probios. Since we are innoculating the gut and not the rumen, probios works well. vicki


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the replies!


----------

